# Another one...



## Bayview (Jul 19, 2017)

I just saw Cave Troll's post - I think I'm here as a result of the same thread on the other forum! (I enjoy that forum, but sometimes when I _really _want to procrastinate I need more options...)

I write mostly romance (m/f, m/m, and YA) but I keep trying to branch out. I read pretty widely, too - I don't care for hard scifi or military fiction, generally, but I'll dabble in most other genres.

I'm interested in poking around here and seeing what's up. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 19, 2017)

Bayview said:


> I just saw Cave Troll's post - I think I'm here as a result of the same thread on the other forum! (I enjoy that forum, but sometimes when I _really _want to procrastinate I need more options...)
> 
> I write mostly romance (m/f, m/m, and YA) but I keep trying to branch out. I read pretty widely, too - I don't care for hard scifi or military fiction, generally, but I'll dabble in most other genres.
> 
> I'm interested in poking around here and seeing what's up. Nice to meet you all!



Hello and welcome Bayview,

There is plenty that will keep you busy procrastinating here at WF. To start you must make ten valid posts (Anti-spam measure) these are poss made anywhere on the forum except in the living area. We always recommend that you begin looking at what other members have posted as this gives you a feel for the forum. Why not let them know what you think and leave their work a critique. Once you have made it to ten posts you will become a full member of our community allowing you to see even more. 

If you write romance then head over our forum for our romance prose writers I'm sure you will find something you like. What do you read?

I'm interested to read some of your stuff.
See you around the forum.


----------



## PiP (Jul 19, 2017)

Bayview said:


> I just saw Cave Troll's post - I think I'm here as a result of the same thread on the other forum! (I enjoy that forum, but sometimes when I _really _want to procrastinate I need more options...)



It's like coffee shops and wine bars. I use several and enjoy them all 



> I write mostly romance (m/f, m/m, and YA) but I keep trying to branch out. I read pretty widely, too - I don't care for hard scifi or military fiction, generally, but I'll dabble in most other genres.



Although, Romance is also one of my favourite genres I have beta read some military fiction and to my surprise I thoroughly enjoyed it!. Wrote a novel a few years ago and it still sits in the draw gathering dust.  What about you?



> I'm interested in poking around here and seeing what's up. Nice to meet you all!



You're welcome  Any questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Bayview (Jul 19, 2017)

PiP said:


> Although, Romance is also one of my favourite genres I have beta read some military fiction and to my surprise I thoroughly enjoyed it!. Wrote a novel a few years ago and it still sits in the draw gathering dust.  What about you?



I think I'd like both hard sci fi _and_ military fiction as long as there was lots of focus on the characters. I do often like sci fi movies and war movies, so it's not like I'm against the genres across the board. I should try them more often! (Is the work you beta'ed published? I could look for it and see if it seemed like a good bet for me.)

I write novels, mostly, with some novellas and a few shorts. I'm a hybrid author--I hate the process of self-publishing but I know I should keep my options open for at least some of my books. But otherwise I really do prefer working with publishers! I want to be a writing specialist, not a publishing generalist!


----------



## PiP (Jul 19, 2017)

No, it's not published yet (as far as I know).



> I write novels, mostly, with some novellas and a few shorts. I'm a hybrid author--I hate the process of self-publishing but I know I should keep my options open for at least some of my books. But otherwise I really do prefer working with publishers! I want to be a writing specialist, not a publishing generalist!



Sounds like you have a plan. Perhaps we should set up an Author Interview at some point in the future to discuss your experience. As a hybrid author you are in the enviable position of having the best of both worlds!


----------



## Bayview (Jul 19, 2017)

PiP said:


> No, it's not published yet (as far as I know).
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you have a plan. Perhaps we should set up an Author Interview at some point in the future to discuss your experience. As a hybrid author you are in the enviable position of having the best of both worlds!



And the worst of both worlds!

But, sure, I'm happy to share experiences if people are interested.


----------



## Bayview (Jul 19, 2017)

Hmmm... my last post seemed to go in a moderation queue? Did I do something wrong?

Will this go to moderation, too? It's a mystery!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jul 19, 2017)

No, anytime you post a link (you did inadvertently when you replied to Pip's post) the system automatically will moderate you since you're a new member. Once you have your ten posts it shouldn't happen to you anymore.


And welcome to the forums.


----------



## bryanvincent (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey there! If you're looking for way to procrastinate, you've definitely come to a great place! At the same time though, at least you can give/get some tips on writing and other things! I've always wished I were good at writing romance, but it always feel so awkward to me when I read it back. Well, anyways, hope you have a good time here


----------



## Smith (Jul 28, 2017)

You'll come to find out you're not the only one living a double-life here. 

Welcome.


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 30, 2017)

Welcome, Bayview - cool handle. See you 'round hopefully? Cheers


----------

